# Bear Droppings?



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been finding these odd piles on the edge of my property lately on a path something is traveling at night. Found this pic on the net and it looks just like what I'm finding. Neighbor says it's bear droppings. Any opinions?


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

The neighbor is blaming it on a bear........It's him I say:lol:


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

hard to say w/out having somesort of object set beside it to evaluate the size, but i wouldnt rule out a deer either. i have seen deer piles like that also.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Cow


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Deer


----------



## MayHem (Sep 26, 2011)

deer no doubt about it


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

That was me,,, sorry bout that. I forgot my brown paper bag and matches, so I had to just leave it right there.


----------



## EXTREMERUSH (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen bear scat that didn't have some form of seed in it. Doesn't look like bear to me.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Cougar


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Actually I was just trying to be funny in my previous post, anyone in their right mind can clearly see that those piles are from 2 different animals. 

The one on the left is from a bald eagle, the smaller one on the right is from a pileated woodpecker.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Deer



X2.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Although I am really enjoying the answers. I have to honest and agree with deer. It is hard to tell the size, but a bears would be filled with berrys and twigs. Or in the case of the bears that are eating at my sights twinkies, zingers, and powered sugar. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

there a squatch in them woods.


----------



## DeafBuck (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.google.com/search?q=bear...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBMQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=707


----------



## DeafBuck (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.google.com/search?q=deer...&ei=FcyHTun1M5TjsQLzyO3GDw&sqi=2&ved=0CDgQsAQ


----------



## DeafBuck (Jun 8, 2005)

Let Homework studying about the droppings


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

If it was from a Grizzly there would be patches of camo cloth in it and it would smell like pepper spray. Seriously, I have seen alot of Bear scat, this is clumped up Deer poop. I remember years ago reading that Buck poop will have a tendency to clump up like that while Doe droppings stay pelletized. I don't remember the reason why nor am I sure I believe that.Regardless, this is Deer poop.


----------

